# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 46G planted tank



## fishstreet (Dec 8, 2005)

Here is a picture of my 46 gallons planted tank. What do you think? I had this running for about 9 months, thinking about rescaping the tank....


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have a 46g also, and think yours looks great! Any reason you want to re-scape? Or just time for a change?

I like it as it, FWIW,
Brian.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Looks great. What plants do you have in there?


----------



## Pete City (Sep 18, 2004)

David,
Nice tank, I like the stargrass behind the driftwood.
How do you have that patch of riccia growing in the back?
Nice job, and I don't see the need for a rescape but I know how it is living with the same tank scape day in and day out, maybe it just seems like time for a change.


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

yeah, I don't think i would rescape it either (actually, i probably would, but you shouldn't!!). How about doing something to conceal the outlet pipe a little. You could work on developing the back corner there.. as a project.
Alternatively, it might be time to start a new tank and keep this one as it is!


----------



## KRiley (Jun 30, 2005)

Hey,

I agree, dont rescape it. It looks awesome, plants are in such great heath. I agree with Ben C, you might want to add a plant to hide the outlet a lil bit. Otherwise, the tank looks great, i wouldnt touch it.


----------



## fishstreet (Dec 8, 2005)

Thank you for everyone's comments. I just think it is time for a change. Also, I want to get back into the desiging and planting mode. 

Robert, plants I used for this tank are Heteranthera Zosterifolia (Star Grass), riccia, Rotala Macrandra,Sagittaria Subulata, Glossostigma, Ludwigia arcuata and Ludwigia repens. 

Pete City, U can purchase some type of thin plastic screen from your local hardware store at the furnace/ furnace vent department, insert couple of suction cups onto the back of the plastic screen, put a thin layer of riccia on top of the the screen, and wrap the screen with nylon mesh using fishing line. Once this is done, put the plastic screen into the tank and let it float for couple of weeks (assuming you have proper lighting, fertilization, Co2 etc...). Once the riccia grows out, it will form a dense carpet. Now you can take this and suction cup it on the back of your tank. When you get the plastic screen, some cutting are required. If you can't find any thin plastic screen in your area, let me know, I can mail some to you. They are cheap here.

Ben C, what would you recommand to conceal the outlet pipe? I have been thinking about this for a while but still no idea at this point.

David


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

not sure really. Something a bit of colour, and smallish leaves in keeping with the scale of the rest of the tank. My personal favourite at the moment is mayaca. Its beautiful when the tips go white. And very delicate looking. 
you seem pretty acomplished at plant-keeping, so anything that takes your fancy really!


----------



## Ben C (Apr 16, 2006)

been thinking about this some more.. and assuming you haven't got an SAEs in there.. a nice bunch of rotala wallichi might be a nice option too.
SAEs will munch this stuff, till its all short and stubbly. Would tie in the reds and greens quite nicely.


----------

